# When did you leave puppy alone?



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

When did you guys first leave your babies home alone? Is it something you should do early so they get used to it or is it better if they are older? I would only go for a short time, for the school run or to the high street so for under an hour. What is the best way to do it? Shut them in their crate or leave the crate door open and close the room off? Do a few minutes and then build up the time? We picked Maisie up on Saturday so she is just a few days over 8 weeks old. Maisie cries when she is left in the room alone and comes to find us, but is getting braver to wander off by herself. She didn't cry at all last night so is obviously getting happier in her crate. Sorry for all the questions but this is all new to me!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Tara 
I can't help because we are getting our boy in November but will be watching with interest - any tips you can share from your experience so far ?


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi. My top tip so far would be to get some slippers, preferably the boot kind that cover all of your feet up. When Maisie is in a playful mood my feet become moving targets and it can really hurt! Have a warm coat by the back door for when you are in the garden in the cold waiting for that important wee. The hardest thing at the moment is the lack of sleep. By the time Maisie has her last meal, a little play and has been out for a wee and poo (which can sometimes take ages) it is almost midnight before I get to bed and she is up again just before 6. It is all worth it though. She is beautiful and has a lovely fun nature and I am guessing the puppy stage doesn't last for long. We only picked her up on Saturday though so we have a long way to go yet! Good luck, it is an exciting time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Crazy Maisie the Slipper Poo is just lovely 
When Kiki was a pup Liz was 9, it was summer time and we were busy. There were teenage boys in the house- but they could not watch pup all the time because it interfered with their computer time  so they would have a play - take her out in the garden and then put her in the kitchen and she would sleep for a couple of hours (or until I came home - which was usually sooner) she didn't cry and has always been happy to be left. It was her routine and I know, because her breeder was a lovely elder lady who I built quite a relationship with, that this was how Kiki had been raised - the pups were whelped in the hobby room. They would come out to play and then food, play wee sleep - back in the hobby room. Puppies need the opportunity to have long periods of uninterrupted sleep. They will have had a routine with the breeder and by 8 weeks they will have been sleeping without mum, although with siblings. A slipper or a snuggle pup makes a good sibbling subsititute.
Dot was crate trained and again I would put to bed when I took the other two dogs out for a walk and she would sleep. At the time my OH was out of work so he was around although busy and it was important that the pup could be on its own. 
This worked for us - both are happy to be left and neither bark if they.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

When I got Molly, I had 3 weeks holiday at home so was around to house train her. She was left on her own in a safe place in the kitchen with a gate at the door opening for just short periods of time while I went out shopping. When I went back to work she was and is left at 3.5 hours at the most at one time. She's fine with that,but always really happy when I return. 
With Sid the pattern was pretty much the same, but he's always had Molly for company when I'm not hear. 
I guess if they're going to be left at home and most have to be at some point or other, as we all need to do things outside the home,then it's best to get them use to it as early as possible.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Well I braved it. I did the school run this afternoon and left Maisie at home. I made sure I tired her out before I left and put her in her crate. I waited by the door once I had left and couldn't hear a peep. I was gone for about half an hour when we got back it looked like she had just woken up, I opened the crate door straight away but she stayed in there for another 10 minutes, she didn't seem fazed at all.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant - well done you. Learning it is ok to be alone is a really important lesson.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Marzi. I am struggling with toilet training today so I am having a glass of wine. She has done more inside the house today than out!


----------

